# Help me choose Tools for Office



## valsorym (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all,
Until recently, I worked in Windows Xp and used Microsoft Office 2003 (In my most successful assembly).

How can I be in FreeBSD?
I know about:
OpenOffice - I know this package is purchased and it is not entirely clear. 
By tomuzhe it's not in packages FreeBSD. Install with the ports collection for a long time. About 10 hours.

LibreOffice - Also no packages. But, I think that choice is good.

In fact, I need an alternative to MS Word and MS Excel, maybe Paint.
An alternative to MS Word, I see AbiWord. - Is it worth it to use?
and how to deal with MS Excel?

What you use?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2011)

libreoffice have package
`# pkg_add -r libreoffice`

if it's not available ATM then perhaps tomorrow or in 2 days (sometimes packages tend to be updated, sometimes things break...)

I use LibreOffice, not sure how about latest OpenOffice, but you can build libreoffice without any java installed (Unless you need certain features)
OOO on other hand you must have java. In past you were required to download diablo-jdk manually and then build port. That was pain.

I prefer LibreOffice, because of the above and other personal reasons (call it taste or whatever)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2011)

math/gnumeric is nice.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 21, 2011)

In your ~ /.cshrc I added:

```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/All/
```

and go:

```
pkg_add -r libreoffice
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/
All/libreoffice.tbz: Not Found
```

I am going to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/All/
and search LibreOffice package - not found.

I did not properly install the package?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2011)

It should be set to 
	
	



```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.2-release/[red]Latest[/red]
```
Here are packages as they were when FreeBSD 8.2 was released
or
It should be set to 
	
	



```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8[red]-stable/Latest[/red]
```
Here packages are updated.
You should use this one. (I don't think LiberOffice was available when FreeBSD 8.2 was released)


Note: if you installed packages from release and now want to install other packages from stable, I suggest you better delete all packages and install all over.


----------



## mrhobbeys (Aug 21, 2011)

For what it is worth.

I can see no difference between LibreOffice and OpenOffice. *EDIT* removed possible hijack and misinformation ;-)


----------



## valsorym (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, it really is a package ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/ LibreOffice. Thank graudeejs.

gnumeric - interesting alternative to MS excel. Thanks wblock.




			
				mrhobbeys said:
			
		

> For what it is worth.
> 
> I can see no difference between LibreOffice and OpenOffice. *EDIT* removed possible hijack and misinformation ;-)


- That's why I started this post. A very large uncertainty. 
But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 21, 2011)

LibreOffice received patched from GO-Office, which is fork of OpenOffice
Also LibreOffice received many other paches.

LiberOffice developers also started to clean the code, because it's a mess.
OpenOffice haven't received all that (at least yet)


----------



## valsorym (Aug 22, 2011)

Can not install LibreOffice.
I added for my ~/.cshrc next line:

```
setenv PACKAGESITE http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```

restarted csh and:


```
# pkg_add -r libreoffice
Fetching http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/
Latest/libreoffice.tbz... Done.

pkg_add: couldnot find package perl-5.12.4 !
pkg_add: couldnot find package gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5 !
pkg_add: couldnot find package libwpd-0.9.2 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'libwpg-0.2.0_1' failed!
```

I used '-r' flag, It is should be load all dependence.
Why do not load perl, gtk-update-icon-cache, libwpd and libwpg?

I read this page
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=fetch&sektion=3
but the problem is not a Internet connect.

What I should be doing?


_Added 5 minutes late._
____________________________
My all system installed from packages.
(xorg, openbox, feh, wbar, dvtm, gimp,  inkscape, sudo, gnome-terminal, and all),
I installed it :

```
# pkg_add -r <PKGNAME>
```

- it all ok. But LibreOffice or AbiWord do not installed.
For AbiFord:

```
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.12.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'goffice-0.8.16' failed!
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

naturally, you can't:

```
setenv PACKAGESITE [red]http://[/red]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```
Remove the red chars


----------



## valsorym (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry. It is my typo.
I corrected the post.
In system files are correct.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

So does files fetch or not?


----------



## valsorym (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes. I thus put some programs
(_xorg, openbox, feh, wbar, dvtm, gimp, inkscape, sudo, gnome-terminal_)
But problems have arisen:
LibreOffice
FireFox
AbiWord

Files are downloaded but can not be established. It's like missing dependencies.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 22, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> problems have arisen:
> LibreOffice
> FireFox
> AbiWord
> ...


Any specific error message?


----------



## valsorym (Aug 22, 2011)

If I install LibreOffice

```
# pkg_add -r libreoffice
Fetching http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/
Latest/libreoffice.tbz... Done.

pkg_add: couldnot find package perl-5.12.4 !
pkg_add: couldnot find package gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5 !
pkg_add: couldnot find package libwpd-0.9.2 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'libwpg-0.2.0_1' failed!
```

After AbiWord

```
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.12.4 !
pkg_add: could not find package gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'goffice-0.8.16' failed!
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2011)

The Perl default version changed from 5.10 to 5.12 recently, see /usr/ports/UPDATING.  These packages depend on that change.

There's a point where building from ports is less demanding than trying to "save time" with packages.


----------



## valsorym (Aug 22, 2011)

Everything. I understood the situation. Thank wblock.
Thank you all. 

My choose:
LibreOffice, but i must installed my system of ports collections. (Oh it is 21 hour waiting)

*First I install of ports. Second - I create my package collection, and use it.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 22, 2011)

That's not really necessary. The situation is far from complicated as it's just one major dependency (Perl).
I recently updated both Perl (5.10->5.12) and Python (2.6->2.7, in addition to 3.2) on one of my desktops. It was not more complicated than *pkg_delete*ing the old version and *pkg_add*ing the new one. Nothing was broken and everything works fine.
If it refuses to install the new one (dependency or "main" application) because of slight differences between versions you can simply force it using *-f*.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> That's not really necessary. The situation is far from complicated as it's just one major dependency (Perl).
> I recently updated both Perl (5.10->5.12) and Python (2.6->2.7, in addition to 3.2) on one of my desktops. It was not more complicated than *pkg_delete*ing the old version and *pkg_add*ing the new one. Nothing was broken and everything works fine.



I had to rebuild all perl modules after going from 5.10 to 5.12 to get some modules to work again.  /usr/ports/UPDATING 20110622 says to update everything that depends on perl.  What keeps working if you don't do that probably varies.


----------

